# Miko was attacked



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I thought today was gonna be an ordinary day. It was kinda rainy, but I said Fort Funston out loud and he made it clear we had to go. Got his leash and off we went.

Only a minute in, Miko was off playing with a couple dogs. Fort Funston has a bunch of dog walkers, but with today's rain, it wasn't too packed. Miko started playing with a few dogs, but I started to see tension already. I called over to the dog walker. "Get your dog, please, my dog isn't okay with this kind of play." She was busy talking to another walker and said "It's just play, it's fine." Without a chance for me to say anything, two of her pit bulls pinned Miko and it only escalated. Max ran away toward the parking lot.

One (big and tan) was ripping at Miko's jaw/cheek area, the other (fawn) at Miko's neck. My hand was already injured, but I kicked off the big, tan one. It took a good 2 minutes to get that one off, and as soon as I did, the walker grabbed it. My girlfriend, who just caught up with Max, called another walker over to help, pretty frantic. 

Pit bull #2, was athletic and built, was 10x as determined as #1. He did not want to let go and wanted Miko dead. He shook as he latched on, and I was yelling for a break stick, but nobody had one. I was punching and kicking, but nothing happened. The whole time, Miko was motionless and crying out, scared. I saw him and somehow got a shot of adrenaline or power, and gave one last punch straight in the dog's face. I didn't even think of what would happen to me, but I frankly didn't care. He let go, thank goodness. 

I exchanged information, and she was a lot more sorry, and honestly, as angry as I am, she was really good about it AFTERWARDS. But I can't complain, she offered to take care of the vet bill.

Miko is currently at the vet, with a couple puncture wounds. I'm going to get my hand checked out to see if there's a fracture. Please send Miko your good thoughts.

Please don't criticize me about dog parks, I think I've learned more from this more than I can about strangers lecturing me online. I'm just sorry my pup suffered from my ignorance. I just thought this park different because it's open and Miko was so social. I hope he recovers socially as well, but it's unfair to ask that of him.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hope he heals soon.Good thing Max didn't get into it or he might be in worse shape.You'll just have to ease back into social interacts slowly and he may always have a problem with that breed or color dog in the future.
Good luck and keep us updated on his healing.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

_*Zooming tons of good thoughts south, for both of you!*_


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

oh God george -- i am so very sorry for the both of you!
i'm sending tons of healing thoughts your way and having faith that this incident will not set Miko back. he's such an awesome little guy!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I would have this walker's @$$ if her dogs attacked mine AFTER I already asked her to get them away.

I hope your pup recovers quickly.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

OMG, poor Miko he must have been terrified!







What a horrifying experience - that dog should NEVER have been at an off leash park, shame on the dog walker!!!!







I hope he's okay and doesn't suffer any long term emotional trauma from this experience.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG... 

I am so sorry that this happened to you and Miko!

My thoughts are with you both.

How scary, I couldn't even imagine!

My advice would be to get Miko out and socializing as soon as he is able with stable, confident dogs that you know. This will help if there is any fear left over from the attack.

Please keep us update with Miko's recovery and I hope your hand is okay!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Why would she take a dog aggressive pit (or any dog for that matter) to a dog park??? I wonder if the people paying the walker even know that's how she "walks" the dogs.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh my goodness George. My heart goes out to you and Miko. What a terrifying experience! Sending out positive and healing thoughts towards you guys. I am so thankful you wer able to get those dogs off of your little guy...please keep us posted as to Miko's progress (and yours too).


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

This makes me mad!!!! Im soooo sorry for you and your dog.
My friends dog did this to my dog....his is also a pitbull....he LATCHES onto Kilos neck......(THAT IS NOT PLAY, Ive only seen this one dog do it...its to hurt Kilo)
and Kilo obv doesnt like it!
The last time a pitbull bit my dogs neck, Kilo put a tooth mark in its head.
Im sorry, I hope your doing will be ok.
Not to bash the breed (pit bulls), but Ive NEVER met a nice one.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so sorry. One of my worst nightmares. I wish all of you-gf and Max too (thank goodness he took off) all that you need to heal. 

I know it is not PC but I never allow my dogs to go near any breeds who are known to be dog aggressive (terriers, some of the Japanese breeds, etc. - if it is in their standard, I don't care how "sweet" the dog is get the [censored] away from my dogs) but there you are doing your job. It's the other person who should know better - read the pit bull rescue sites - they often stipulate no dog parks in their contracts. Because they understand what they have. 

Not your fault and I am very, very sorry. 

ETA-the good thing is, when you are all ready, you have some really good people and their dogs on this thread who can hang with Miko and get him to feeling better about other dogs. 

I don't know if there are any good books/articles about re-conditioning a dog...

GAH! This just breaks my heart-such a cute little boy.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is very scarey!!! Poor Miko. Hope he will be okay, keep us posted. Glad no one was hurt really badly!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your experience. I've been to Ft Funston once for GS meet. It really was a wonderful place with tons of dogs and people that were friendly. Don't blame yourself, most people would want that type of experience for their dogs (beach, open fields, mountain trails, etc). 

Thank goodness you were able to seperate the dogs. I can't imagine how horriable that must of been for you. 

Take care. If your skin was broken you need to be sure see your doctor for that as well. Let us know how it goes. I'm here in the Bay area and have a GSD that in sooooooo friendly. If you need help rehabing your dog we might be able to meet and he could spend some time with Eli. I'll have to check your posts first as I don't know you as yet but I'm thinking that might be an option.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Sooo sorry this happend to you and your poor pup! I wish him a very speedy recovery in mind and body!! 

Pits are great dogs, but it sounds like these ones were the victims of irresponsible owners







Miko should never have been put in danger, especially since you asked them to call their dogs. Completely unacceptable and she most def should be paying for all of your vet bill and I would ask that she pay for a good trainer to help you build Mikos confidence again and get rid of any fear he might now have of dogs!!

AngelR I have known a few extremely nice pits and you do not want to see Baya when she is playing w/our friends ACD. She latches on to her and wont let go, all in play until Kiah finally says enough. It makes me sad that yet again Pits will take a blow to their name


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmom If you need help rehabing your dog we might be able to meet and he could spend some time with Eli. I'll have to check your posts first as I don't know you as yet but I'm thinking that might be an option.


how sweet of you to offer Rosa. i'll go ahead and vouch for george... he's a good guy







. he and miko have met up with the group at ft funston - although i'm not sure if it was the same meeting that you came to.



> Originally Posted By: DoubleminttwinPits are great dogs, but it sounds like these ones were the victims of irresponsible owners


perhaps responsible owners... IRRESPONSIBLE dog walker! although to me it sounds like the oh so common rough play turned to fight situation (which george definitely called and tried to prevent) and the two pits fed off each others aggression and things just elevated from there as miko cried









i'm not a huge fan of dog parks, although i do go to certain parks (fort funston being one of them) on occasion - but i most definitely would not send my dogs with anyone besides myself... this dog walker make a very poor judgement call.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

How terrifying! Thank goodness you were able to rescue Miko. I'll be sending positive and healing vibes to you both.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

So sorry this happened. My parent's had a 2 pit bulls attack their dog as well, and I hope that your dog fairs as well as theirs. He had puncture wounds all over his body, and he seriously still thinks all dogs are the best things EVER. He just wasn't fazed by it. I will keep my fingers crossed your boy feels the same way after he heals.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops missed the dog walker,







I thought it was she was walking her dogs not someone elses. Very sad, maybe the owners need to be a lot more careful about who they let take their dogs out, I would KILL someone who was not doing their job properly and ended up making me have to put my dog to sleep! Not a good sitution thats for sure.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How awful. 

I am going to champion the pittie owner here. Not blaming you. It is impossible though, to KNOW your dog is dog aggressive if it has never had a reaction like this before. I guess dogs that are aggressive have a first aggressive episode and it may just be your bad luck to have had this ones. 

Packs of dogs react differently than dogs do one on one. 

I am guessing that the pittie's owners never had a problem before today--giving her the benefit of the doubt. At least she took responsibility after the fact and agreed to pay the vet bills. 

Still, very scarey. And a grusome experience for everyone involved. I hope your dog recovers ok. So sorry this happened. 

Edited the dog walker part. Well, if she walked the dog five times a week for over a year, then maybe she felt the dog was safe. I don't know. I do not think I could be that free with a dog I did not live with.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry to read about your bad moment, just don't tag the dogs, they are just the result of untrained owner who can recognize how dogs behave and put control at the right moment.

Best wishes for Miko to heal his wounds soon.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree, Sue. Hopefully this was the first reaction of this type and the owners will keep their dogs away from the park from now on. Also it sounds like it may have escalated in part due to the two dogs ganging up on Miko. I know at my house play that is two on one rather than one on one is a LOT different. Hasn't escalated yet, but much more rough and tumble. When Coke goes to the dog park we keep him moving, I don't like it when some dogs are constantly picking on others There's one or two dogs Coke really gets along with one on one and that's OK but when they are playing in packs I have eyes in the back of my head.

Hopefully Miko bounces right back!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Its not the dogs or maybe it is.... "People!" who don't know breeds or how to control their dogs. My view. I wish Miko the best in his rehab...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder...but i most definitely would not send my dogs with anyone besides myself...


I agree. I would worry about them even being walked on leash by someone else, but ESPECIALLY at an off leash park around other dogs.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: shilohsmom If you need help rehabing your dog we might be able to meet and he could spend some time with Eli. I'll have to check your posts first as I don't know you as yet but I'm thinking that might be an option.
> ...


Many thanks. I'm sorry, I just didn't recongnize the name right off and we all need to careful. But this is fine. I do recongnize george now and if you want to meet later just pm me and we can work something out. My youngest boy, Eli is just the sweetest most submissive boy around. Your Miko would be fine around him.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Sounds like he is at the Vet and hopefully is being taken care of, if you need Miko sceen right away and don't have someone that can do that please let me know. I"ll place a call to my Vets in Pacifica (5-10 mins away) and I'm sure they would see him right away.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I really hope your dog is okay. That all sounds very traumatic.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I just sent my info along with my Vets info and how Miko could get in right away if needed. (sometimes Vets in the area aren't very helpful, but mention my name and they will get you in immediately). 

My thoughts and prayers are with both of you. Please let me know if there is anything else I can do.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear this, George. What a horrifying experience for all of you. After Heidi's experience of getting attacked at Bark in the Park, we decided not to take her to any more dog parks or any situations where she's in a large crowd of dogs.

We've been on the fence about whether to take her back to FF after that incident. She's had such a great time every time we've gone there with the GSD gang, with no run-ins at all, but I do worry about other dogs outside of our pack. There's just seems to be something about her that sets certain dogs off.

In any case, I'm so sorry about poor Miko getting hurt and scared so badly, and also about your injury and the awful experience this was for all four of you. Thank God they didn't go after Max. 

Miko is such a sweet little guy. I hope he can overcome his injuries (both physical and emotional) with lots of TLC and by being around some really nice, stable, and good dogs.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry you had to go thru this. I've went through a similar experience at the dog park, but it was my dog going after little fluffy. Thank goodness little fluffy was not injured; I took the bite instead by stepping in to end it. Still love my dog to pieces - we just don't go to dog parks anymore. And I am still friends with the person who owned the little dog. It was a terrible experience for me!! But so glad you pup will be okay.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so sorry this happened to Miko and glad you were strong enough to get that dog off him. I have wanted to take Benny to fort Funston but now I am a bit scared. 
I also want to say a good word about Pit Bulls. We lost our sons Pit last summer who was not quite 6 and he was gentle with Benny is also very sweet and non aggressive .
Any breed can become aggressive. My son was chased and but by a Chow mix when he was little and once when while I was riding a bike a golden retriever chased me and bit my leg hard.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi guys, 

I'm overwhelmed by your responses. I really do appreciate them. Rosa, I want to take you up on your offer later on when he's better! Karin, how is Heidi now with other dogs? I totally understand what you mean about that "thing" that sets off other dogs...

I just spoke with the vet, and he needs a drain for his wounds. He's under anesthesia right now but I should be able to see him later.

I also want to clarify, I understand how many of you may want to "champion" for the pit bulls. I'm not biased or anything, in fact, Miko does have a pit bull friend and I was close to getting an APBT. But I don't think that pit bulls should be in dog parks. I believe they have genetic predisposition to DA after being bred for that purpose for many years. I think responsible ownership of a APBT is that they avoid dog parks and they should not be given the chance to "turn on" that DA. They shouldn't have to have a reaction for them to avoid dog parks. And responsible ownership/dog walkership (lol) is to AT LEAST carry a breakstick! I could have broken up the fight in seconds.

I'll keep you updated on Miko. I don't know much other than he's under anesthesia and that I should be able to see him soon. Keep the good vibes coming!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Sent my phone number, even if you just need to talk. Gotta run for now. Please keep us posted....on both Miko and YOU.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just wanted to post some recent videos of Miko!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgkrFeC30Xw&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omf9TQ4tZW4&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K16IDomaRhw


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

How scary! I'm thinking about you guys!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: george1990AT LEAST carry a breakstick! I could have broken up the fight in seconds.


i was just on the phone telling a friend about this incident and mentioned the same thing. no matter how sweet, friendly, gentle, trained, socialized, etc your pit bull is - i think all bully breed owners should carry break sticks. just as you carry leashes, water and poop bags. even if the other dog (a lab, a poodle, a whatever...) starts the fight - pits, i believe, automatically have an advantage.

eta: i'm not even sure how to use a break stick, but i'm thinking i should figure it out. tilden has never been in a fight... but i dread the day (knock on wood) that it happens and prefer to be prepared to fully protect him to the best of my ability.

another technique my friend mentioned is to take your shirt or jacket off and wrap it around the dogs head smothering it and apparently if they can't see/breathe - it causes them to release their grip.

eta2: haha, loved the first video! he's like "Daaaaaad, i wanna watch tv!"


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

What bothers me most about this is that the walker blew off the request to call the dogs off. It doesn't matter what she thinks is going on, it's respect to others. If you asked her to take the dogs, she should do it. End of story. And hold them in a down stay until they calm, or just leave. That was completely dead wrong of her. I hope you got the owner's contact because they should know they need a walker with better judgement. Especially since they are ultimately legally liable for their dog's damage. 
Sorry for the experience. Hope your pupster recovers quickly and isn't scarred. 
That woman has no business being a walker. She needs a new job. If she has a legit business, I would give her a little online review!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I hope you and Miko do well.

Do have your hand seen by an MD if skin was broken. Doc will probably make animal control quarantine the Pits for a while (which will alert and make owner aware - you can never be sure the dog walker will tell them).

I'm sorry, but I think there are too many irresponsible Pit owners out there - those that are unmentionable and using the breed for fighting - and well meaning folks who think "my dog will never...."

If I don't know the dog and the owner, I don't allow my dogs to interact. 

Eleminates a lot of doggy socialization, but frankly, I don't care about their social agenda as long as they are ok with people.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Doubleminttwin
> 
> AngelR I have known a few extremely nice pits and you do not want to see Baya when she is playing w/our friends ACD. She latches on to her and wont let go, all in play until Kiah finally says enough. It makes me sad that yet again Pits will take a blow to their name


Oh, My dog plays like he will rip the dogs leg off....I have NEVER seen dogs go right for the throat like that, unless they WANT TO do damage.
My dog NEVER goes straight for a neck and stays there, Ive also never seen another dog do that except that Pitbull.
Like I said....Im not bashing the breed, its an instance of poor breeding/training/socializing.
I have met SO MANY people....8/10 who WANT their dogs to be mean......train them to be mean.....train them to HATE people.
Its a shame.
i believe the saying is
"Most of the time its not the monster ON the leash.....but the monster HOLDING the leash."
Something like that.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: george1990Karin, how is Heidi now with other dogs? I totally understand what you mean about that "thing" that sets off other dogs...


She seems pretty good--maybe a little more reactive/cautious. It's so hard because you want them to go to these fun places where they can be off-leash, but then you have to protect them...

Glad to hear Miko is getting patched up. Please do keep us posted! By the way, those videos were so cute! We just taught Heidi "Bang!" too. It's a fun trick!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: zyp
> I'm sorry, but I think there are too many irresponsible Pit owners out there - those that are unmentionable and using the breed for fighting - and well meaning folks who think "my dog will never...."


Or those who act like they are out to prove everyone else wrong without any regard for how their dog or the other dogs actually feel about playing together.

AngelR my dogs go for the throat every day, lol. That's how they play. You can look close and see that they aren't clamping their jaws shut, just putting an open mouth on each other, or tugging on loose skin. They all do it to each other an equal amount. Here's Nikon on Coke's throat when he was 7 weeks old!









If the rough housing is escalating to a fight there will be other indicators in their behavior and vocalizations.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Doubleminttwin
> ...


Yes, but there are now so many out there that are willfully bred for the most extreme traits that it's tainting the breed horribly.

It's one thing, and bad enough, that ignorant breeders or puppy mills breed willy nilly, but quite another when folks are breeding for aggressiveness.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: doggydogWhat bothers me most about this is that the walker blew off the request to call the dogs off. It doesn't matter what she thinks is going on, it's respect to others. If you asked her to take the dogs, she should do it. End of story.!


What she said! If someone is uncomfortable with MY dogs, even if I thought they were a twit and freaking out about nothing, I'd move my dogs away. Heck, I'VE stopped Keefer many times when the other owner said "it's okay" because I didn't like the overly intense look in his eyes when chasing another dog. He has high prey drive and loves to chase, and often there are dogs at the park that love to BE chased, but even if everyone is clearly still having fun, I'll sometimes call him off if I think he might be getting a little over-stimulated. I want to make sure things don't escalate to the point where the other dog is NOT having fun anymore, and I would definitely not trust a dog walker to know him as well as I do. If he runs up to greet another dog and it just stands there, he'll stiff their privates and maybe give them a little lick on the muzzle. If the other dog gets snarky and comes at him, (lots of little "Napolean complex" dogs at the park, lol!) he always backs off and returns to us. But if the dog runs, he will chase. I want to make sure he only chases dogs that are sending out "chase me" signals, not those trying to get away from his forward and sometimes rather rude advances. Yeah, he can be a butthead!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

What a horrible experience for Miko and you to go through. Glad to hear he's in good hands at the vet's.

Did you get the dog owner's information as well as the dog walker? That was just too irresponsible especially when you called attention to it.

Hope Miko (and you) bounce back from this experience well.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Debbie...
























> Quote:he'll stiff their privates


Couldn't resist...









Sammy is so much like Keefer in behavior. I was out of town last weekend and my friend wanted to take him to the state park to walk with her dog (we walk every weekend). But even as well as she knows him, I wasn't comfortable with her having that liability. He gets really intense chasing also. 

I hope Miko doesn't have any fear from this attack. Poor baby... I know how upset you probably all are. I'm glad you are all okay and hope Miko's injuries aren't too serious. I'm so sorry it happened because of another's irresponsibility... 

Sammy got attacked by a friend of a friend's dog. Big chesapeake/lab mix. Sammy was about a year old and when Ozzy when to get his frisbee, Sam tagged along. Ozzy took him down so fast, it was frightening. Ozzy meant business and all Sammy could do was scream. He did get a puncture wound under his chin. But I took him back out the next day (obviously without Ozzy) because I wanted him to go back to the same area and have a good time. He seemed unfazed by it and we've never walked with Ozzy again. I think as long as you act like things are normal, so will Miko.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Before:


















After:


















Miko's home. Not doing that well... he's still really drowsy. Vet said everything was clear, ECG, bloodwork. Had a hard time climbing up the stairs and had to carry him down... 

I'm scared for him mentally too. He did, however, try to smell another dog at the vet. But he growls at Max everytime he's near, which is REALLY unlike him (unless there's food around). That's what's scaring me... I just hope he can bounce back when he's feeling himself...


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't panic about the growl. 

Doggie for 'I don't feel well. back off!'


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, he probably feels very vulnerable with the e-collar and being in pain and drowsy.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I agree with Anne, don't worry about the growling right now....he might not be the same for a few days. Also he might feel more vularable with that e colar on, so take that into consideration. 

I'm glad he's home and again am so sorry you both had to go through that. You know once we had a GSD meet from the boards here at Ft Funston. Several times after that I've thought about taking Eli just so he could play with the other dogs. Not that this sort of things happen all the time but I'm really glad we've never returned. Dog parks like Ft Funston are wonderful but I wouldn't be able to risk my babies with something like this. Again, I'm just really sorry for you an Miko. 

Please give him a wee little hug from his friends here on the boards. My little Eli has two GSD friends that live in Dublin and about once a month I take him over there for a play date.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG! I just saw this!! I hope Miko will be OK. 

The only thing I will add is that we should listen to that little voice . . . But I would've probably done the same and relied on what the other people say. 

Do keep us posted!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Let him have his space for now, George. Max is probably as concerned at the moment, but you need to keep him away for the moment.

Give him lots of lovin and all the space he needs for the night. 

And make sure you have lots of those pictures for the dog walker/owner.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: zyp
> ...



Yes, My dog was CRYING he was







. He loves other dogs.
I have NEVER seen him BITE another dog like that. He was MAD, since then I have not let them even see each other.
I know my dogs facial expressions/ and when hes having fun.
Trust me. Im sure other dogs do it as play....but my dog didnt take it as that. And he plays with all SORTS of dogs. He even lets other dogs onto our property.....
Im just saying....this dog who bit him, did it to HURT him.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Poor Miko. I hope he heals up ok.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

BTW, I hope your dog is doing ok!!!!!
Give him some hugs for me!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry that this happened and I hope Miko is ok. I know you must be a mess having witnessed the whole thing and I am glad you were able to get the other dog off of Miko. The growling is because he doesn't feel well. The important thing is for you and your gf to be confident around other dogs since Miko will pick up on your energy. 

I have had/seen dogs attacked by many different breeds in many different locations. It can happen anywhere that people are not being responsible about their dogs (or dogs in their care).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomYou know once we had a GSD meet from the boards here at Ft Funston.


Actually, we've had a couple - at least 3 that I can remember, and Miko and Max were at the most recent one in August. Miko had a great time rolling around in the sand with Dudley, a puppy who is close to the same age. The two of them hit it off so well it was like they grew up together!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

It seems like my hand is okay. Haha. 

Miko is still really drowsy. He keeps glaring at Max and it's getting hard keeping these two apart and watching them at the same time. Thanks for the words everyone.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Try "hand" have a good night!
Oh...that was bad, forgive me.
Lots of love to you and your pup!
<3


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a scarey scarey thing, I'm glad everyone will be ok, and miko is a gorgeous dog)


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Checking in early. Hope Miko and you were able to settle down and have a restful night. 

Continue sending positive thoughts for a quick physical and mental recovery.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Samuel,

We were able to get some rest in, but he'd often cry out in pain or wake up really scared and jump up. He usually isn't cuddly but last night, he HAD to be on top of me or at least touching me. I feel bad for the little guy. My hand still is pretty beat up, especially with him jumping on it all night. I just gave him his pain reliever meds, hopefully he feels a bit better.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

George - I hope he feels better soon. About the growling, I also would not worry too much about it. I am sure he is just edgy for now and will soon see that Max is still his friend.

Just keep cuddling him and making him feel safe and secure. Most of all give him all the time he needs. We'll have him in our thoughts.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your nightmare experience! I hope that you all recover quickly and without the effects that so many others suffer like myself! Healing vibes coming your way!!

Having been attacked myself before I know how traumatic it can be. My attack occured 10 years ago (Nov 4, 1999) and* I* am _still_ very reactive.* I* have a fear of being attacked again, and unfortunately it affects my dogs. I have also seen my fair share of ugly dog fights where they cannot be seperated and the damage done. When I see other dogs approaching us, my automatic reflex is to pull them back which instantly sends them the wrong message. I have never heard of break sticks before and would like to know more!!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Poor Miko! I hope he feels better soon!

I love pit bulls, I used to groom many of them, they were all great dogs, BUT the do have that predisposition to be dog aggressive. They cant help it, they were breed by man to have that trait, just like Border Collies have the instinct to herd. It doesnt make the breed "bad". RESPONSIBLE pit bull owners NEVER let their dog off lead with other strange dogs.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

This is horrible!! First Heidi, and now Miko (again!) ... 

The truth is though you are so blessed! Miko is ok, Max is ok, you are a hero for protecting your pack! Give our best to your beautiful and lovely girl friend -- she must be so proud of you!!

We stopped going to Fort Funston after falling completely in love with it, only to have to admit that that this is not the right place for Xargos at this point and maybe never will be. It's just too many dogs in that area leading to the beach with the pack mentality setting in!

How is Miko today? I would do something very special for him and Max today -- a stake maybe?

God bless you and the whole family!!

Tanya


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just another update. 

Max slept at my gf's house last night, but Miko was excited to see him when he got home. He'd growl a little if there was food around (he's really guardy about his food with other dogs around right now) but right now, they're just a few inches apart. He's doing fine just really antsy. Keep the good thoughts coming please. Thanks again.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Poor boy.. Praying for you all! Tanya


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened, nobody understands a bulldog in full fight mode until they've seen it, and it is scary. This is why I want to stomp on bulldog owners who take them to dog parks, or off lead parks. I had a rather heated discussion with a lady who now owns THREE and brings them to the DP, crates her males together, and thinks all of us who KNOW are off our rockers. She refuses to cure her ignorance.

Hope he heals fast *hugs* they always do. When my bulldog grabbed ahold of my tiny girl and shook her she did some damage, but the little one was walking within days. 

THIS IS WHY I SAY everyone should own a breakstick and learn how to use them! This could have ended so much faster and with less damage IF someone had one. 

Kudos on you for knocking the crap out of that dog, not many will let go for mere pain.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLove. When my bulldog grabbed ahold of my tiny girl and shook her she did some damage, but the little one was walking within days.


Um...what? Are you talking about a human child? Or a dog?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Ah, I get that all of the time! 
All dogs. She and my littlest bitch got into it bad, and guess who came off worse.
She crushed the pom mix's shoulder muscles, but we got her off within seconds and no bones were broken. Completely my fault for not triple checking that the dogs were secure.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Angel, her dog her little dog!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WAngel, her dog her little dog!


lol
I can see why she'd get nervous about it being a child!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OHHHH OK geeze got nervous for a second there


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

No way. If a bulldog ever did grab a kid like that I would have just killed it, no worrying about opening it's jaws. Human aggression is an extreme fault for an APBT, or AST.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Um....I sent you a PM.
Ill ask you more questions on there 
ok?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Not a problem Angel


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

george, it would sure help if you would resize your pictures -- they are above the resolution asked for in the board rules, and hard to see on many folks' screens.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

APBTLove said:


> I'm so sorry this happened, nobody understands a bulldog in full fight mode until they've seen it, and it is scary. [/quote
> 
> Thank goodness, I've never witnessed such an attack, but I have see the results.
> 
> ...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just checking in and seeing how things are going. Looks like things are progressing and Miko is comming around. 

Take care and let me know when and if I can help further.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Owners are crazy, Zyp. That is all I can say, that is pure selfishness not to have him PTS...


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so glad Miko is home and that the very says he will be ok. Just keep giving him lots of TLC and time. Those videos are great!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

How is your dog???


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just wanted to update everyone again,

Miko seems like he's turning into the old him. Annoying, lovey, obedient. But tons more hyper without the exercise. He's not growling at Max as much. Max always growls at Miko, so much it became the norm, but was more forgiving once Miko came back. Now he's growling again, so their old "friendship" is back haha.

Still got a lot of work to do, though. A couple dogs passed our house and Miko was barking pretty aggressively, which never happened before. He's also really intent on taking off the Cone of Shame whenever we aren't there and always find him with it off.

Also, just a question, how long will it take for his fur on the side of his face to grow back? Will it look the same as before? We're thinking he sheds so much, how is it not possible we can glue a whole new body full of fur back, let alone his face! Hahaha.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Glad to hear Miko is still on the mends. His hair will grow back in no time...I'd say two to three weeks and it will look the same. 

I got lucky with Shoshona when she had to wear the cone...she LOVED it!!! oh my gosh, she would hold her head soooo high as if to say 'look what I got that you don't have!' The boys loved it too since she couldn't bit them when she was wearing it...I was surprised they didn't superglue it on her when I wasn't looking









Well keep us informed of Miko's progress. Hows your hand feeing?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i hope your dog recovers soon. my dog goes to a dog
park often. there's several pit bulls that play there.
there's never been an incident with pits.
there's a play group that meets in the woods
near where i live. a Cairn Terrier attacked my dog
there. someone in the group was near the dogs when
the Cairn attacked. that person grabbed my dog by the tail
and pulled him back. when i got close the person that grabbed
my dog told me my dog just stood there with no reaction.

i'm not against dog parks. if you go to the same dog park again
and those pits are there i suggest not going in. i would get the phone number of the Pit owner and coordinate when she or
you are going to be there. this way both of you can enjoy
the dog park without incidents.

again, feel better soon Miko.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

The hair might grown back fine, it might not. It will likely grow back lighter, but with his coat you won't be able to tell either way unless it's on his nose. Dog heal at different rates, but it took mine about a month before you couldn't notice the scarring, though you can see it when I shave her for the summer. On the shepherd, can't see the scars at all unless I pick through her very thick hair searching for discoloration. It will probably be a few months before it's back to normal completely.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Glad to hear that Miko is at home and healing up. Hopefully he completely bounces back from this ordeal. I'm also sending positive vibes to hasten healing so that the dreaded "cone of shame" will no longer be needed!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

So, so sorry this happened to you and your dog! I was terrified just reading your initial post, but so relieved to hear Miko is home and doing well. Glad to hear you're doing fine as well!

I would just like to add, when a dog is fighting, if you lift his two hind legs (like a wheelbarrow) he'll become confused and stop. I don't remember where I heard this, but when my male GSD and male Akita got into a bad fight (oh so many year ago), I got behind the Akita and lifted his hind legs. He stopped immediately allowing my husband to get our GSD. We got them both neutered shortly after that.


----------



## alienegypt (Jul 14, 2008)

George, my thoughts are with you and your pack. Many good vibes going to all of you, hugs to Miko!!!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

So Miko got his drainage tubes taken out today. We really got to see the wounds today and they are pretty deep. But the vet said with some hydrogen peroxide, he said no more than 3-4 days, it should be healed up. 

He did pretty good though. There were other dogs and he wasn't scared or anything. There was another german shepherd, who he was sniffing, and of course, barked at him, but he wasn't phased by it. 

We got a new cone, so he's more comfortable now. He isn't as stressed out because he isn't running into everything haha. He's back to his old self, for the most part. He's seemed to have forgotten his manners though and pulls on the leash nonstop, to our vets surprise (and ours too). I really think though that with a few play dates, he'd be good as new. No more dog parks for us though, as a personal decision.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so glad that Miko is doing better. It could have been so much worse. Thank goodness you were able to save him. Reading about your experience has made us decide to get a breakstick and carry it with us when we go on walks, hiking, etc. Best of luck to Miko healing totally (inside and out!)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh! He looks adorable with his donut. Lots of calming signals sent to him and Max from my pack. 

Can anyone explain how the break stick works? Does it have to be a special stick or would a Nordic walking pole work? I don't want to google because I am betting some of the sites would make me







.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

George,
I'm so glad Miko is feeling better and acting like his old self!

Jean,
Here's a link with a picture of a break stick. It's not bad reading and there are no pictures. There is a warning on the page to not use the bread stick with any other breed. They must be designed strictly for the pit bulls.

http://www.pbrc.net/breaksticks.html


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Miko sounds like a real trooper, so glad to hear he's recovering physically and emotionally. His new blue "cone" looks pretty comfy!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Jean, I did some searching for you. Here is a good site with a pic of a break stick as well as the method in which to humanely use it.

http://www.apbt.info/tiki-index.php?page=Breaking+Stick


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Update:

Miko's wounds are infected. He's been on antibiotics and I've been cleaning them. His cheeks are swollen to the size of a tennis ball and he's gone a bit down hill. It's really getting to me and I feel so bad for the little guy.

I told the walker and she said she would not be paying for further treatments. She even went as far as to say that it was my fault for panicking and making the situation worse. 

We're deciding to take legal action. Any help would be great.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OH NO! Im sooo sorry to hear this! I will be praying for the both of you.
<3


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would sue her. If nothing else it will get her attention so she never shrugs off the actions of her dogs again.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

Sue her for damages and treatment... Have full documentation, maybe print this thread since it has most of the details in here... also have lots of pictures to show how Miko looked prior to the attack, maybe find someone else that was at the park for a reference..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a dog walker? As in paid to care for another person's animal? So where is the dog owner?


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, poor Miko! I'm so sorry you both are having to go through this. I'm still sending good wishes and positive thoughts for Miko's recovery.

It's completely outrageous that the dog walker won't pay for anymore vet bills. And to say that you made the whole situation worse by panicking? WTH? That's crazy! It's ridiculous that you have to pursue legal action in order for her to own up to her responsibilities. She absolutely deserves to be sued.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this! I hope the infection subsides soon and that he is on the road to recovery again. 

I cannot believe that the dog walker is trying to put the blame on you when YOU'RE the one who saw a potential problem, which she chose to ignore and it was the dogs that SHE was in charge of that attacked.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08This is a dog walker? As in paid to care for another person's animal? So where is the dog owner?


George might check with the local animal controls and services. 
<u>*S.F. Animal Control-Guidelines for Dog Walkers*</u> 

Whether she's listed with them or not, I would file a complaint (with pictures and witness statements) if you haven't already done so. They may even be able to give you some direction with how to go about this in San Francisco.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay guys, another update. Again, I appreciate everyone's input thus far.

Miko's at the vet again. He's sedated, and the vet will let me know after he's done with a few other appointments the recommended interventions.

While he was at the vet, me and my girlfriend headed out to Fort Funston. We were looking for the other dog walker who helped out and saw everything. We looked for an hour and couldn't find him. On our way out, we lucked out big time and saw him (he had glasses on and a hat this time). He actually noticed us and asked how Miko was doing. I told him what was going on and how she refused to pay for treatments and he totally agreed that given the circumstances, she should have paid for everything, and he would back me up. He knew her as an acquaintance and said he would talk to her. He gave me his number, name and said he would help in any way, and told me the name of his business and his hours so I could find him easily.

So I have a witness, pictures, reported the incident to SF Animal Control, documentation from the vet, texts from her accusing me of starting the fight by panicking and punching and kicking. She also texted, and I quote, "there were a few witnesses that saw the dogs were playing until I panicked and started hitting the dogs." There were really no other real witnesses, as it was raining and was really empty, except for the dog walker that helped and Sarah. There were a few off in the distance, but they could not hear any dialogue I'm sure.

Anything else I'm missing? I've never done this before. Thank you.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My daughter was a dog walker, until I badgered her to quit.

The company that she worked for hired her as an indepent contractor, told her that they would cover the insurance if anything were to happen, however, this was not in writing. She also told me that they told her that the dog owner's home insurance covered liability. I didn't believe it. I called them to question this and they would not answer my questions.

I read her contract, and basically she is the one who takes the responsibility and she needed to purchase insurance, at a huge cost. I called the insurance company and the agent told me that our policy did not cover any liability as she was on contract. She was paid $11.00 and hour (min. was was $8.50 or $9.00) and she was not paid for her mileage between assignments, nor, paid for her travel time. There was no way that she would have made any money.

So for $11.00 an hour, only when walking, the walker has huge liability. Some owners wanted their dogs to go to dog parks too for off leash exercise and she was expected to comply with the request.

Not sure how things work there, but, you might want to find out if she is an independent or hired as an employee by a bigger company. Someone should have had insurance to cover events like this. The owner of the pit too should be informed that their dog attacked another and caused damage. I think you have lots of routes to take on this one.

I'm not sure if I understood. Did the dog walker pay for the initial vet visit and now refuses to pay for more. I think the fact that she paid at all is an admission of responsibility and this would go in your favour. 

Lawyers are expensive so you will need to figure out if it is worth going after.

Best wishes for Miko, and you. Scary for both.


----------



## alienegypt (Jul 14, 2008)

George, so sorry to hear Miko has infections. Sending good thoughts his way, and I hope his healing is complete very soon.

Good luck with your legal pursuit. Obviously, you are in the right with this incident. Hopefully, the party in question will not try to evade further responsibility.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: george1990So I have a witness, pictures, reported the incident to SF Animal Control, documentation from the vet, texts from her accusing me of starting the fight by panicking and punching and kicking.










 I'm so sorry Miko isn't doing well, and I hope he starts improving soon.









I don't have any advice for you as I have no experience in this area, but I agree with MaryW, the other dog's owner should be notified if that hasn't already happened.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's how swollen they are. I didn't want to post up the pictures of the actual bite, it looks pretty bad. I'll let you guys know if anything else comes up.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor little Miko! George, I think you should post a message in the "Health Issues" section as well. There are probably others out there whose dog has gotten bitten and it became infected. If you post there, maybe you'll get some advice and hear other people's experiences (what to watch out for, etc.). I sure hope he starts getting better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

omg - those photos are heartbreaking


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hugs to you and Miko! I can't get over how he looks and what you are going through!

I think I am signed up for a pet frist aid class next Saturday. I will double check the status on that tomorrow when I take my final for Wilderness First Responder. I'm fairly certain it's the same instructor. Looks like you never know when something like this can happen!

I will ask DH when he get's home about any other things you might want to do. He's running AC through his PD so he may have some insight. It may vary from county to county. What did AC say? (May have missed that post)

Been thinking of your poor puppy!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

George, I am so sorry I missed this post earlier. I am sorry that Miko has an infection. I am guessing what happened is the wounds were so deep that when the drains were taken out it closed up a bit too soon and trapped some bacteria. With deep wounds like this that can happen, the Vet did the best estimated guess on when to pull the drains by how the wound looked and the amount of drainage. But it doesn't take much bacteria that deep to cause a pocket of infection to form.

Good for you for going after the dog walker. She should have been paying more attention to the dogs and less time talking.

Sending Miko some good healing vibes. Poor guy, make sure that he gets a cyber hug from all his pals on the board.

Val


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

OK. Here's what DH told me. When you talk to AC, they need to take a report, YOU got bitten as well as Miko. So a report needs to be taken. Find out if these dogs have any kind of history of biting. The dogs should be quarantined because they bit you. The owner of the dogs should be paying for yours and Miko's medical bills. Take them to small claims court if you need to. Get a written statement from your witness that is signed and dated. And carry pepper spray from now on. (never thought of that) Hope I remembered everything!

Panzer sends Miko a hug, after all, they're almost, kinda, sorta, alittle related!!

PEWWW! Panzer is chewing away on a bully stick! One of us needs to vacate the room!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

George, I'm so sorry to hear of this... poor Miko. My heart goes out to you both. I believe that this needs to go through SF Animal Care and control. There should be a hearing on these dogs because of this. I do have a contact with a Sargent at the Peninsula Humane Society so if you need his name/info let me know. This is clearly not his juristiction (sp? his area) but he might help in what you need to do. 

If this dog walker has insurance (I doubt it, but its worth finding out more on), but if she does be sure to contact them. If you can get your hands on any way that she advertises I know many state 'bonded and insured'. Since you have her info scan craigslist for ad's she may have placed. 

Thankfully you located a witness. I would suggest getting his statement in writing now as people tend to forget things as time goes on. Remember too, if this goes to small claims court it would be best if any witnesses could appear. If they can't I'm thinking their statments would need to be noterized-be sure to check on that. 

Save everything and try to make copies of everything as well. If you have access to print anything that she sends you, like email be sure to make hard copies. 

Write out your own statment now too and keep it all in a folder. Keep taking pictures. Not only of Miko but also of your hand and date those pictures. 

Document, document, document. I think thats really the key. 

I hope and pray your little boy is doing better soon. Please give him a hug for us and let him know there are many prayers being sent his way.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh my the poor guy I hope he gets well soon he looks so sad...Im sending my well wishes your way... Sue her this was all uncalled for and could of been prevented if she would of took those dogs off when you said.. Get well soon Miko!


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm really sorry that this happened to you. 

The dog park that I used to go to has a board that runs it. If the one you were at does, you may also want to notify them of what happened. They can take steps to make sure these dogs don't do it to anyone else.

Good luck and I hope you are both feeling better soon.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Poor Miko!! These pictures are horrible! Poor baby! I'm so very sorry ..

Please keep us frequent updates!

What is the vet saying? When are you seeing the vet next?

Tanya


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OH my goodness!

Poor baby!!

Good luck with everything!

Stark and I are sending healing thoughts Miko's way.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Poor Miko. So sorry about the infection and that you're having to deal with hassles now from the dog walker.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 5150And carry pepper spray from now on. (never thought of that)


I don't agree, you spray that stuff at a dog or whatever and chances are extremely high that YOU are gonna be wearing it, too. You get sprayed and you are close to or sometimes rendered pretty much useless so in a case like this, you'd not have been able to help your dog. Plus your dog would have been sprayed too and into open wounds ??? You'd never forgive yourself for adding to his pain and this stuff hangs on ... it's harder than heck to wash off human skin let alone once it gets into dog fur. I've seen what these sprays can do, and it's not pretty.

I sure hope Miko's going to be alright, it's great that you keep us updated. He is truly a beautiful boy. 

The owners should definitely have responsiblity in here ... for being stupid enough to let someone else walk their dogs if nothing else. I have a real hard time thinking that anyone who owns a powerful / protection breed dog would allow their dog to be walked by someone else. Nothing against dog walkers, some are wonderful I'm sure and probably take better care of the dogs than the owners do. For all we know the owners hired the dog walker but told her to not take the dogs into the dog park and she did anyway ... ya just never know.

I think we need to get off that these were pit bulls. This could have happened with any breed dog, including another couple of GSD's and could have happened in a non-doggie park location. Think about it ... if it had been a couple of GSD's we as GSD owners would not like that and remember, too, that GSD's have a bad rap, people fear them etc etc etc ... same for rotties & rottie owners and I think you get the idea. 

Riley was in a dog fight once and was blamed for it purely because he's a GSD ... period. He didn't start the fight, he was defending himself, Nissa and me after a collie lunged at him. Our world is not nearly advanced enough into understanding animal behavior that I could win in a court of law were I been sued or something. The collie had a superficial scratch down the front of its nose, worst bleeding was the kind that beads up. I don't even know if it was from a tooth or a toenail. But in a court of law that would have made it all Riley's fault and he'd be labeled dangerous or vicious.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm sorry that this happened to you.I own a pet sitting company and have been doing this for 7 yrs. i walk a lot of otherwise unwalkable dogs. I have insurance and thier dog walker should have insurance also. I would never work without insurance nor hire someone who wasn't a professional. I have a corporation, I am not a fly by night kid walking the neighbor's dogs.If these people "hired" this person who is unqualified, unisured etc than I would sue the owners for your dog's medical bills.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Poor Miko Those pics are hard to look at. I am praying he recovers quickly, physically and emotionally Give him a hug from Benny


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

How is Miko today? Please post an update!

Tanya


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 5150And carry pepper spray from now on. (never thought of that)
> ...


Even if you don't get it on yourself it would be very difficult not to get it on your own dog too. A better idea is citronella spray. It may not deter a seriously aggressive animal, but it might be enough to interrupt a less determined dog and buy you some time to get away. We carry this in the pack we bring to the park, although we've (fortunately) never needed to use it: Direct Stop 



> Quote:Ensure personal safety and the safety of others with this highly effective, safe, and humane way to deter aggressive animals. The strong force of the spray when combined with the unique citronella odor provides the unexpected element of surprise. The attack is interrupted and the animal is distracted from the object of its aggression, thus giving valuable seconds to help the user retreat to a safe place. *When tested with trained attack dogs, the revolutionary citronella formula was found to be just as effective as 10-percent pepper spray, yet without harmful, painful side effects, therefore it doesn't heighten aggression and can be used indoors. Plus it won't injure users or onlookers if the spray accidentally blows into their eyes*.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: caviewHow is Miko today? Please post an update!


Yes, please keep us posted! I'm getting a little worried since we haven't heard from you for a while. I really hope Miko is doing better.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I carry a stun gun in the event something ever happens and a dog attacks mine. Its direct and I will only hurt the dog thats attacking mine.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Hope George was taking the weekend to focus on Miko and family.

Kayla and Lancer sending good doggies vibes Miko's way. Hope the weekend saw much improvement







and reduction (elimination?) of the infection and Miko's starting to feel better.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I just saw this I hope Miko is doing better. It was indeed hard to look at the pictures, It is bad enough your dog is injured but now you have to be bothered with all that goes with a lawsuite. I am sorry to hear all this . Is there a lawyer that does just dog cases??


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry I had no time whatsoever this weekend to update. I'm actually in class right now and we have a little downtime so I can give a quick update. 

Miko is doing much better. His infection is reduced significantly and the swelling disappeared. Our vet is amazing and cut down the price of the treatment a lot, 150 for about a 500 dollar intervention. He did pop the donut collar and is back on the regular e collar and is miserable. Besides that, he's okay physically. 

But, over the weekend, Max became ill too. He occasionally gasps for air or cries out in pain. Were watching him right now since he seems to be better. Anyway Miko gets his tubes out today. I'll update again later today. I'm on my iPhone so I can't write much or post pictures.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you for the update -- much appreciated!! Do post pictures when you can!

Poor Max!!! Do you know what the issue is with him?

Tanya


----------



## alienegypt (Jul 14, 2008)

So good to hear Miko is feeling better!

Feel better Max!

Sending good healing vibes to all of you!


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

I just read about Miko. I am so glad he is doing better. 

I hope Max is ok, too.

Any breed can attack-although certain breeds are more disposed towards aggression.

I no longer care for my friend's animals while she is on vacation, because her std poodle attacked her peke last time I dogsat for her. I injured my knee trying to break up the fight.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Before the vet:



















After the vet:










The third picture is actually pretty funny. Me and Sarah were studying downstairs, and I went up to get some food really fast. Sarah thought Miko followed me, but it turns out Miko snuck into my room and fell asleep like that. She was calling his name looking for him, until she walked in and saw him SUPER comfortable on the bed, haha.

Anyways, like I said earlier, he's doing well. At the vet, there was another APBT and he kept his cool. He even wanted to play! I was so proud. His wounds are keeping real clean too. Also, him and Max aren't fighting as much!

Max is doing well now too. He hasn't done anything weird today and is back to himself. He scared me for awhile, and I'll still have him checked out when we get Miko's stitches removed next Saturday.

The dog walker, after I threatened to sue, basically cut contact and is not answering her phone. I do not have her address, which I was told I would need from my lawyer. I may have to call the witness who sees her pretty much daily and ask him to let me know if he sees her. Any ideas on what to do with this? I also talked to my friend who is interning at SFPD. He asked around and said I may be able to file a civil suit for negligence given the circumstances. I'm still waiting for my dad to get in contact with our lawyer.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that Miko is on the mend and Max is doing better as well!!

Look forward to more updates hoping for the good ones!

Tanya


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that both Miko and Max are better. Miko looks so comfortable on the bed. He's been through so much, he deserves the special treatment!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I just saw this thread. I'm so sorry that something like this happened. I hope miko is feeling better.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Isn't there a reverse 411 where you put in the phone number and the address comes up?


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe AC can help you. I would think they documented all that?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomIsn't there a reverse 411 where you put in the phone number and the address comes up?


if its a landline.
some sites boast of being able to track cell numbers - i tried mine (a number i've had for 5yrs)... the town and the service provider were both incorrect. 
i believe the police are the only ones who can accurately do it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you have her phone number than have a friend call her and pretend to want to hire her. She must have a billing address and you can get her full name as well.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i don't know... that sounds good Jax... but me (speaking for her)... especially the situation she's in right now... i'd be pretty skeptical of any 'new client' and/or giving them any information. (ie - where'd they get my number, who referred them, etc...)


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

As well does the park have any rules.

Here the rules or laws state you are responsible for any damage done to other people's dogs.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI am so sorry. One of my worst nightmares. I wish all of you-gf and Max too (thank goodness he took off) all that you need to heal.
> 
> I know it is not PC but I never allow my dogs to go near any breeds who are known to be dog aggressive (terriers, some of the Japanese breeds, etc. - if it is in their standard, I don't care how "sweet" the dog is get the
> 
> ...



To a LOT of people GSD's are "known to be aggrssive" also. This is certainly a tragic event and a terrible thing to happen to any dog and owner but there are an awful lot of very nice dog sociable Stafordshire terriers - one of my GSD;s best doggy friends in our obedience club is an 85 lb pit.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Instead of pepper spray, for the reasons noted above, i would bring a short heavy duty club, like a hammer handle. Works very well if one gets involved with a SERIOUSLY aggressive dog. (and one doesn't panic)

This little hint was given to me by a long ago Sch trainer i had in Brooklyn NY (he also was a police dog trainer) and he claimed with the club he could take on ANY dog and win! Don't know if he is correct but it does make me feel better about things.

BTW I would also not go to the vast majority of dog parks because of the idiots that inhabit some of them sometimes.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: codmaster
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI am so sorry. One of my worst nightmares. I wish all of you-gf and Max too (thank goodness he took off) all that you need to heal.
> ...


And fine for you, but not for me. I go with the odds and if a breed has dog aggression in their standard, I stay away. Actually, my dogs are fine with their own friends. I still think people should know what they have in terms of potential traits. A friend who does Malamute rescue would never foist her dogs on anyone's dog saying but wook at him, he's so fuzzy wuzzy...she knows that they are often same sex dog aggressive and she loves her breed for what it is and knows what she has. 

A GSD should have some appropriate aggression, toward people, and the whatever you are supposed to call some of the terrier breeds, none toward people, but yes towards dogs and it is why you see the PBR people saying no dog parks. They accept their dogs for who they are. 

My chow mixes aren't for everyone either, but I don't take them to a child daycare and try to make them something they aren't. I don't know why it doesn't make sense to deal with dogs who have the potential for dog issues in the same way. Get a dog that fits you and your expectations instead of getting a dog and trying to make them something else. 

http://www.badrap.org/rescue/dogpark.cfm
http://www.pbrc.net/socializing.html

I hope Miko continues to improve and do well. He and Max are one of the cutest pairs ever!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Omg I hope Miko is doing better! How scary. Those pictures are heartbreaking. I'm just so glad you were there to help him out or who knows what those dogs would have done. 

That lady is so infuriating! I hope she gets what she deserves for being a lying







. You just can't trust anyone these days. 
I hope your suit goes through.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey guys! Update again.

First of all, I have to say our veterinary hospital is really a godsend. They really got to see Miko a lot and got to know him, and knows he's gone through quite a few e-collars (3 to be exact). We probably spent a hundred bucks alone and e-collars. Well, we stopped by to buy another one and they gave us one for free. They insisted it wasn't a big deal, but it really made my day.

On the lawsuit, she finally texted me (note: she didn't call even though I've been calling everyday for a few days now) and said the dog owner's insurance company would be calling. They called but I was driving and couldn't answer, they left a message and said I can call back on Monday. So, we'll see how that goes, hopefully we can come to a settlement. 

Max is doing great. Even a little bit more chipper lately too for some reason, he really seems a little more active than usual.

I'll post some pictures of Max and Miko tomorrow. Miko's wounds are healing nicely.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you for the happy update! I am so glad Miko and Max are better.
You guys have had such a rough week. Hope each day gets better and better


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

George,

Thanks for posting an Update. I was wondering how Miko was doing. 

Val


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: codmaster Instead of pepper spray, for the reasons noted above, i would bring a short heavy duty club, like a hammer handle. Works very well if one gets involved with a SERIOUSLY aggressive dog. (and one doesn't panic)


Dunno about a hammer handle, but something with a little more weight would definitely do.



> Quote:This little hint was given to me by a long ago Sch trainer i had in Brooklyn NY (he also was a police dog trainer) and he claimed with the club he could take on ANY dog and win! Don't know if he is correct but it does make me feel better about things.


I would say yes he is, but you may not come out without serious injury.



> Quote:BTW I would also not go to the vast majority of dog parks because of the idiots that inhabit some of them sometimes.


Dog parks are ok, but you have to know the people and dogs there, and just leave if there is an idiot with a dog there that should not be there.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Haven't checked in for a couple days. Glad to hear that things seem to be looking up for your's and Miko's ordeal.

How's Miko handling everything at the moment. Going through a few collars sounds like he is full of himself and being still is not in the cards!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Glad to hear that things are improving.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey guys,

Been extremely, extremely busy lately with finals and everything. Just wanted to let everyone know that both Max and Miko are doing great. We're still working on Miko's hesitation with new, weird things now, but he's the old Miko only more affectionate. I really think he knows I saved him.

Also, my cousin got a puppy recently! They got him from a shelter here in CA, found him on petfinder.com. Here's a video of them playing. Never mind my brother panicking thinking Miko is eating him haha.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MthSXb8YTOY


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ha! Poor Miko, being attacked by that big, bad Makai!!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Was just thinking about Miko. Glad to hear he is recovering so well.
That is a great video! He is very gentle with the lil one!


----------



## Schäferhund435 (Nov 13, 2009)

I just read every post to page 1 and I was horrified! What a horrible deal to witness firsthand. I admire you for diving right in and saving Miko from the two pit bulls. I'm glad to see he's making a good recovery. Keep us posted.


----------

